# new method for mounting plants to wood?



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

not sure if this has been mentioned before but here's another use for crazy glue gel that i've kinda taken from my reef keeping experience that's transitioned quite nicely to planted tanks. 

better or as an alternative to tying plants (anubias etc.) to driftwood i tried crazy glue much the same as reefers use it to frag and mount corals. works very nicely, plus you don't have to look at thread  .

darryl


----------



## freydo (Jan 7, 2006)

i think Stephen Chong tried this method a while back with some decent success. i've been too scared to try cause i didn't want plant bits permanently glued to my fingers


----------



## Muirner (Jan 9, 2007)

crazy glue is water safe?


----------



## fishyface (Feb 7, 2005)

yup, many of the medical adhesives are based on liquid cryanoacrylate which is the active ingredient in crazy glue gel.


----------



## Sunstar (Sep 17, 2008)

I use superglue to glue my fingers back together when I cut htem. works very well.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

I also used the superglue (to glue Anubias and Java Fern) . I prefer tiny rubber bands, but the glue did work.


----------

